# off center mortise



## joe carter (May 8, 2005)

i seen them use the router to center a mortise,but all mortises are not in the center what jig is out there to put it where your band on a table sets back from the edge


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The easiest way to cut and offcenter mortise using a router jig that centers up on the stock you are cutting is to add a shim to the side of the stock you are mortising. What the shim will do is offset the mortise 1/2 of it's thickness.

Basically, if you are cutting a mortise in a piece of 1-1/2 inch stock using a jig that centers on the stock, your mortise will be on the centerline, or 3/4 inch from the edge. If you add a 1/2 inch thick shim, your mortise will be cut on the centerline of a 2 inch piece, or 1 inch from the edge. This will give you a mortise 1/4 inch of centerline.

If this is still clear as mud, let me know and I'll try to come up with a sketch or something


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

jccarter said:


> i seen them use the router to center a mortise,but all mortises are not in the center what jig is out there to put it where your band on a table sets back from the edge


Construct a simple jig where you can use your template guide with the router and locate the mortice wherever you wish
Tom


----------

